# verrouiller firefox ....??



## flubenoleasy (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai une question pour les utilisateurs de Firefox... Voila : nous avons 3 ordinateurs en réseau au sein d'un cabinet médical. Les secretaires ont accès aux 3 machines.
J'aimerais pouvoir verrouiller l'accès internet à l'aide d'un mot de passe afin d'éviter que le personnel n'accède à internet (quel que soit le site) sur les 3 ordis.
Savez-vous si c'est possible et comment le faire ?
Merci infiniment


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2007)

et ces machines ont besoin d'acc&#233;der au r&#233;seau pour autre chose que le web : email, intranet, compta, que sais-je...., ou non ?
comment se pr&#233;sente ton r&#233;seau ? les trois machines branch&#233;es &#224; un switch, reli&#233; &#224; un routeur ? ou c'est un serveur qui partage la connexion ? Tu as un acc&#232;s &#224; la configuration du routeur ? (si tu ne sais pas, indique le mod&#232;le de routeur)
Couper l'acc&#232;s internet, c'est seulement pour un compte utilisateur sur les machines, ou pour tout le monde ? Il faut que le r&#233;tablissement de la connexion soit facile pour un usage web occasionnel, ou pas ?


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2007)

faut bien repondre à ces questions, c est important.

sinon, la solution la plus simple, c est de faire sauter les dns sur chaque poste incriminé


----------



## flubenoleasy (5 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> et ces machines ont besoin d'accéder au réseau pour autre chose que le web : email, intranet, compta, que sais-je...., ou non ?
> 
> *Le partage du fichier "médical" doit être préservé mais tout ce qui concerne internet (email, navigation) doit être inaccessible sans le mot de passe.*
> 
> ...



En espérant que ces précisions suffisent....???


----------



## Marcmaniac (5 Juin 2007)

Et qu'est ce que cela peut faire qu'elles y acc&#232;dent ?
Tu peux leur supprimer aussi la lumi&#232;re, leur pause et la cl&#233; des WC !
Un ordinateur est un tout, l'acc&#232;s internet en fait parti, faut leur expliquer ... Est-ce que leur travail s'en ressent ? En quoi est-ce emb&#234;tant ?
Je suis plus favorable &#224; de l'info aupr&#232;s de tes secr&#233;taires qu'&#224; une cl&#233; de censure !
Donc, pas de r&#233;ponse de ma part !


----------



## Marcmaniac (5 Juin 2007)

Au fait bonjour &#224; toi, nouveau membre !


----------



## flubenoleasy (5 Juin 2007)

Merci pour ta bienvenue !

Pour répondre à ta question, le problème est qu'effectivement, leur travail s'en ressent, et ce d'autant plus que certaines secrétaires font très bien leur travail en respectant les directives, alors que d'autres surfent quasi toute la journée en laissent leur boulot aux autres. C'est sur la demande des secrétaires sérieuses que cette option de verrouillage a été choisie.
Si cela n'est pas possible, nous nous verrons dans l'obligation de supprimer purement et simplement l'accès internet, ce qui serait nuisible à la fois aux médecins et au personnel sérieux.


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2007)

les machines sont reli&#233;s &#224; un serveur, ok
mais y a t il un *routeur ou un switch *? si c est un routeur, vraisemblablement, on doit pouvoir bloquer l'acc&#232;s au oueb suivant les machines.
si c est un switch, alors l&#224;, ich weisz es nicht 


les membres du personnel travaillent chacun sur un poste d&#233;di&#233; ou peuvent ils travailler sur toutes les machines ? en d autres termes : un poste est il attribu&#233; &#224; une personne unique ou bien ?


----------



## flubenoleasy (5 Juin 2007)

Salut !

J'ai effectivement un routeur qui est celui de la free Box.
Il n'y a pas de poste attitré , tout le monde a accès à toutes les machines (sauf dans mon bureau).


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2007)

il y a des solutions, comme virer les paramètres dns dans les préférences réseau comme l'a indiqué elkron, mais c'est au détriment de tout le monde, du fait de ta configuration. Si chaque personne avait un compte attitré pour se servir des ordinateurs, ça serait facile et sans répercussion sur les autres collaborateurs. Dans le cadre de machines partagées, et qui servent à plusieurs choses comme les tiennes, c'est contraignant.

Maintenant, pour aller dans le Marc, ce problème s'apparente à de l'éducation et/ou de la conscience professionnel, comme passer sa journée en pause cigarette ou à passer des coups de fil persos. On coupe le téléphone ou on met une caméra de surveillance aux toilettes ? Non. C'est exactement le même problème.

Sinon, il y a sans doute une extension pour firefox avec un principe de whitelist, qui autorise l'accès seulement aux sites autorisés explicitement. Ou si tu ne trouves pas d'extension, bidouiller avec les paramètres proxy (en en indiquant un invalide, et en indiquant les sites autorisés pour une connexion sans le proxy bidon précédemment indiqué; ou plus élégant pour cette même méthode, avec FoxyProxy).

Aussi, il n'y a pas de solution logicielle "toute faite", car ça n'est pas la solution à ce problème.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la fonction de contr&#244;le parental int&#233;gr&#233;e au syst&#232;me? :mouais:


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2007)

merci ! 


enfin quelqu'un qui connait mac os x comme il se doit !


----------



## elKBron (6 Juin 2007)

c est vrai que ca, c est le top. MAIS, le personnel n'a pas d'ordinateur attribué...
question : chaque personne a un compte ou non ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> question : chaque personne a un compte ou non ?


Esperons car alors c'est simple
personnes autorisées : accès 
les autres: rien

et si ce n'est pas le cas 
réorganiser le réseau afin que chaque personne physique du cabinet  aie un compte utilsateur OSX avec des droits specifiques taillés au cas par cas


----------



## flubenoleasy (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et merci de toutes vos réponses.
Je crois que le problème est que les ordis ne sont pas attribués à telle ou telle personne, et du coup, sur le même ordi, j'aimerais à la fois bloquer l'application firefox ou la déverrouiller.
Ce n'est donc pas possible  si je comprends bien....
Des astuces ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

flubenoleasy a dit:


> Des astuces ?



Créer une session par utilisateur (ou au pire une session Admin pour toi et une session simple utilisateur pour les autres). C'est dans la logique d'OS X


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

utiliser les atouts OSX
-r&#233;seau entre machines
-un profil par utilisateur
-droits modul&#233;s par utilisateur ( acc&#232;s &#224; internet ou non, &#224; tel fichier ou non)
-autorisation d'acc&#232;s au compte de l'utilisateur par l'utilisateur depuis toutes les machines


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

Autre solution toujours en utilisant le contr&#244;le parental (mais moins &#233;l&#233;gante):
Il suffit que les postes aient une session simple utilisateur utilis&#233;e par tout le monde et ensuite de gerer le controle de Firefox ( ou autre) au coup par coup en utilisant le mot de passe admin pour autoriser ou non les modifs de ce controle.






c'est fastidieux mais ca va dans le sens souhait&#233;.
Encore faut il que le personnel ne travaille que sur une session non admin ce qui est de toutes mani&#232;res fortement recommand&#233; si on veux &#233;viter des bricolages intempestifs plus ou moins risqu&#233;s pour le syst&#232;me.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2007)

On peut leur donner une machine à écrire aussi !    

Sinon on met en route le switch de session et quand un médecin veut se connecter au net il passe sur l'autre session et la ferme ! le tout en laissant ouverte et active la session de la secrétaire


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

Assez d'accord avec jpmiss

une des organisations simple

*un compte utilisateur " cabinet m&#233;dical"
pour la gestion courante du cabinet
les terminaux ( ordis)  sont alors ici uniqument en session de travail

-univers  accessible de tous les ordis par tous ceux qui en ont besoin
-droits restreints  et /ou blocages d'applis 
(et nom et mot de passe pas trop prise de t&#234;te)

**pour toi et/ou personnes de confiance un ou des comptes persos 
-avec des droits larges ( ou totaux)
-avec des mots de passe inconnus des autres

Ainsi 
*certains n' ont QUE l'outil de travail ( avec blocage de certains trucs)

**les autres ont
-l'outil de travail
ET
- les fonctions autres pour un espace et utilisation 100&#37; priv&#233;e


----------



## flubenoleasy (6 Juin 2007)

Merci bcp pour toutes ces solutions.... j'ai étudié tout ça, les idées sont excellentes... mais.... ça signifie grosso merdo que chacun doive ouvrir une cession à chaque utilisation et la fermer après.
Je ne sais pas si ça va être possible en terme d'organisation, car parfois, l'ordi va être utilisé 30 secondes par l'un, puis 30 secondes par quelqu'un autre, puis de nouveau le premier puis un 3ème .. bref, j'ai peur que ça ne provoque trop de perte de temps....
J'envisage de restreindre l'accès en utilisant le controle parental. Comme les "surfeuses" vont souvent sur le même "genre" de site (vacances-mode-rencontre-forums en tous genre), il devrait y avoir moyen de les interdire...?? je vais tenter de m'atteler à cette possibilité...
Je vous tiens au courant, merci encore...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

nan nan
ca signifie par exemple que la session collective de travail est ouverte en priorit&#233; partout

et c'est quand les grands manitous autoris&#233;s ont besoin de faire autre chose qu'ils basculent, temporairement, sur leur session &#224; eux ( avec les megas superpouvoirs)

PS je te rappelle que l'on PEUT laisser plusieurs sesions ouvertes simultanement  sur un m&#234;me ordi

L'acc&#232;s aux sessions avec pouvoir &#233;largi  n'en demeure pas moins restreint par le mot de passe que seules les autorit&#233;s qui se sont autoris&#233;es connaissent


----------



## flubenoleasy (6 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> nan nan
> ca signifie par exemple que la session collective de travail est ouverte en priorité partout
> 
> et c'est quand les grands manitous autorisés ont besoin de faire autre chose qu'ils basculent, temporairement, sur leur session à eux ( avec les megas superpouvoirs)
> ...




Cette option me parait excellente... je ne suis pas sûre de savoir le faire par contre !!!!!!
En fait, il faut que j'aille dans Démarrage et créer des cessions, c'est ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

Tu devrais potasser l'aide et /ou divers tutos de reseau

pour avoir plusieurs sessions differentes ouvertes en simultan&#233;
dans ton aide taper " permutation rapide"

( tu verras, en plus c'est rigolo &#224; regarder)

Attention &#224; un petit d&#233;tail en fin de journ&#233;e

Si par exemple sur un ordi il y a
-session de travail ouverte ( pour l'&#233;quipe )
-et derriere une session priv&#233;e ouverte , mais  qui reste ,et j'insiste , inaccessible &#224; ceux qui n'ont pas le mot de passe

Une personne sans droits ne pourra pas &#233;teindre l'ordi ( par le menu pomme)
Car elle n'a pas le pouvoir de fermer l'autre session

Autrement dit 
concretement faudra le soir penser &#224;
-soit fermer les sessions priv&#233;es avant qu'une personne de l'&#233;quipe &#233;teigne
-soit assurer l'extinction soit m&#234;me


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

flubenoleasy a dit:


> Cette option me parait excellente... je ne suis pas sûre de savoir le faire par contre !!!!!!
> En fait, il faut que j'aille dans Démarrage et créer des cessions, c'est ça ?



VA faire un tour sur osxfacile


----------

